# Linux Fileserver mit Internetfreigabe



## bernhardp (21. September 2005)

Hallo Leute...

Bin noch eine absolute 0 im bereich Linux, aber da ich einen allten 500 Mhz Rechner zuhause stehen hab und mehrere Teilnemer im Netzwerk, dachte ich mir eventuell einen "Linux"-Server aufzusetzen, den ich....

1. als Internetfreigabe für alle weiteren rechner im Netz schalten kann,
2. als Fileserver (intern) Nutzen kann (Bereich von der Festplatte Freigeben),
3. als Fileserver für z.B. php anwendungen im netz nutzen kann...

Meine Frage: Ist das möglich und 2. wo finde ich infos wie und mit was ich den rechner am besten einrichte?...

MfG Bernhard


----------



## imweasel (23. September 2005)

Hi,

natürlich sind die von dir genannten Punkte machbar.

Punkt 1. -> Du willst einen Router!?
Punkt 2. -> Du willst Samba installieren/konfigurieren!?
Punkt 3. -> Fileserver mit PHP Du meinst sicherlich das du einen Webserver (=Apache) inclusive PHP haben möchtest!?

Wie gesagt, ist alles kein Problem. Was du dazu benötigst habe ich dir oben geschrieben, wenn du genauere Probleme hast, dann einfach wieder melden.


----------

